
Cleaner, More Elegant, and Wrong - pcr910303
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/?p=39683
======
auraham
Great post, although I would like to know his approach for handling the last
case. There is a related post: "Cleaner, more elegant, and harder to
recognize"

[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20050114-00/?p=36...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20050114-00/?p=36693)

